
Pandora Spends $450M Remixing Its Business - paulsutter
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/10/13/pandora-media-inc-spends-450-million-remixing-its.aspx
======
rch
Is there room for Pandora to sign artists directly, which would be similar to
Netflix producing original content? Is it even permissible given how the rest
of their business is structured?

~~~
cerrelio
I don't think that option is off the table. They could set up a bunch of
labels, and use the Pandora platform for distribution. I don't know
Ticketfly's share of the venue market, but if it's not significant then I
don't think regulators would have an issue with a producer/distributor/event-
organizer combo. Overall, they're still small potatoes.

